
Rare Footage of Pallas’s Cat Cubs in Mongolia’s Zoolon Mountains - pshaw
http://voices.nationalgeographic.com/2016/09/01/rare-footage-of-pallass-cat-cubs-in-mongolias-zoolon-mountains/
======
haversine02
Pallas cats are one of my favourite animals. I've had the luck of seeing a
very vocal and grumpy one in person. They also have a very unique low meow,
which also sounds like they're constantly pissed off:
[http://www.bioacoustica.org/gallery/sounds/Felis_manul1.wav](http://www.bioacoustica.org/gallery/sounds/Felis_manul1.wav)
[https://youtu.be/DKmBt9sA9hk](https://youtu.be/DKmBt9sA9hk)

~~~
arethuza
Sounds like one of our pair of Burmese cats - same cat can do a remarkably
good impersonation of a young child saying "mum".

~~~
lostlogin
Pair? You're brave. We had one and it was both noisy and destructive.

------
personlurking
There's an April 2016 BuzzFeed video [1m30s] with facts about this cat. You
might want to mute it (electronic music overlay).

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpakZ0fHzck](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpakZ0fHzck)

~~~
dharma1
Awesome. Looks like something out of a Studio Ghibli film. Wonder if the round
pupils mean it is less of a night hunter

Edit: the answer -
[http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/1/7/e1500391.full](http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/1/7/e1500391.full)

------
rwmj
Hunted for their pelts. Don't buy real fur coats.

------
dahjelle
If you are ever near Fargo, ND, the Red River Zoo[1] has 3 that you can come
see in person! :-)

[1] [http://redriverzoo.org/animals/pallas-
cat/](http://redriverzoo.org/animals/pallas-cat/)

------
xarope
2 years ago I found out about sand cats (google them, the ears are amazing).
But these Pallas cats are positively prehistoric looking!

------
homero
Cats can see infrared

~~~
serf
Not really.[0]

I didn't know this off the top of my head or anything, the cats' eyes in the
video reflecting the IR back at the camera prompted my searching for the
answer.

[0]: [https://www.quora.com/Can-cats-see-IR](https://www.quora.com/Can-cats-
see-IR)

